# almost had a pet lol



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I went to the basement yesterday and looked out the window and there was a racoon in my window well 4 feet below ground. I'm so desperate for a pet I almost put a leash on him. But he was rather nasty, must not have been well socialized as a baby hehe.

(I got somebody to remove him (for a fee) and promise not to kill him but release him away from my house)


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Yikes! Keep away from those guys. They are nasty.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol, too funny! I know that feeling. My first year of college I hid a rabbit into my apartment..


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Racoons = rabbies.. 

Ryan


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike - when I was a little girl I DID have a pet racoon, Albert!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He did not like many people, Oh maybe he was not that good of a pet ound:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good self control, Mike! 
ound:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL aw Mike hang in there.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well it all depends on the racoon i guess but they are clever little fellows .
Watch out as they wil come right in your home . 
My son made the mistake of letting one in the house one time and the racoon got into the dog food and it was not easy getting him to leave ..


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

They are cute as can be, but a big carrier of rabies, and the bite is supposed to be horrible. They have flipped over our trash can lids at night trying to find food. Beware!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

A force to be reckoned with to be sure .
I had a friend whose lab was attacked by a raccoon and he had to have numerous and I mean numerous stitches .. It was very traumatic to all involved except the racoon . He was taken away by the Humane Society rescue . I am not sure what his outcome was ..
Do not be taken in by their cute llittle masked faces and them standing on their back legs looking so cute ..


----------

